# Cheapest MF for a SA week that can be deposited with RCI?



## abdibile (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking to add a RCI trader just to have more deposit lines in RCI (and not be forced to combine big deposits to get an even bigger one).

Number of TPU is not really important I just need more seperate deposits.

Which of the resorts in South Africa has the lowest annual maintenance fees and how many TPU does it get in RCI?

Or does anyone have another idea how to get a deposit into RCI really cheap (like < than $100)

Thanks!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't believe SA is the best solution for what you need.  M/F were great some very long time ago (the glory days), and since then the exchange rate has not been all that hot.
Some SA units that used to only cost $100-300 m/f a unit in the old days can now be close to $600, just depends on the resort.

And they can be difficult to sell, much less rent.  Some of the resorts now require resales only go to SA residents, which has happened in some cases.  I think most who have released ownership have done so via SA brokers or given them back to the resorts.

If you're looking for the cheapest m/f, I'd look for a US 2 bd lockoff, but you get what you pay for, of course.  If the m/f is that cheap, it may not offer you much value if you should ever want to rent and could be even harder to sell.  You mentioned you don't really care about the TPU, but a future owner might.  I'd say they're low-average.


----------



## dundey (Feb 1, 2012)

My studio unit at Glenmore Sands had a levy of about $350 for 2012.
Knysna Challets was even less at $327 for a 1 BR - 
They can be bought cheaply, or even free.  PM me if you want, I may be giving one back to the resort soon.


----------



## cerralee (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a silversands unit that is under $150 per year in maintenance.  It gets only 8 tpu's.  Check out with the resort itself.  It appears to be the location of the unit which is mid season and not the size of the unit itself which brings down the levi.  It used to be about $60 per year.  Those were the days!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Make sure that if you get one of these that it can be deposited into your NA RCI account and then used to combine.  It seems like some of the SA resorts only go into a SA RCI account which may even require an additional RCA membership fee.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Feb 7, 2012)

*Dikhololo week*

I have two, you are welcome to both for free.  Just pay the transfer fees.


----------



## custcarcen (Feb 9, 2012)

Reggie,

I am interested in a 2BR Dik week. What are the details on the week(s) you are looking to unload ?

Mike


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a 1-bedroom Sudwala week worth 13 TPU with low fees. Free to Tugger but must pay 800 rand transfer fee. PM or email me if interested. We're traveling much less with college age kids.


----------



## dundey (Mar 1, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Make sure that if you get one of these that it can be deposited into your NA RCI account and then used to combine.  It seems like some of the SA resorts only go into a SA RCI account which may even require an additional RCA membership fee.



Not true for weeks at least.  You just have to contact RCI SA and they will transfer it into your account.  If the resort is RCI affiliated it can be deposited into your North American RCI account.  You do not need an account in SA!


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 1, 2012)

I also have a Sudwala week that I don't need - pm me if interested


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you really want to get rid of your Sudwala weeks, they will take them back.  I simply signed them over--no fees.


----------

